# Is he too old?



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

if the horse is sound and enjoys his work there is absolutely no reason why you shouldn't ride. 

btw...i don't think of 20 as old  my 20 y/o ASB is still running barrels and my 26 yo appendix QH is still doing the hunters


----------



## Zanesgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

I went and visited him this evening and he seems so depressed, the poor ******.
my mum keeps taking his mate out on rides (her appy mare) and he chases the float along the fence line.
the problem i have is that his owner is a HUGE softie and doesn't like her horses to sweat, or even get a little tacky. last time i rode joseph and he was cantering, he came back wet under the girth and i got the grilling of a lifetime. joseph is a little unfit, but he wasn't blowing and was actually quite cranky that i'd stopped him. i found out afterwards that he hadn't been cantered under saddle for nearly 3 years because they were too scared. he'd only trotted twice under saddle with her and she got frightened, so he was reduced to walking everywhere.
also, because she was always so nervous, he appears to be quite wary of a lot of things.
for example: you all know about the goblin that lives behind the rock, right? or the leaf that if it turns the other way is a dangerous object? how about the carnivorous kangaroos? not to mention those scary alpaca's that are just waiting for an unsuspecting horse to walk past so they can terrorise it? lol 
he's a beautiful boy, just not very brave and i was wondering if it had to do with her lack of confidence? to me this seems right but i'd like your views.
also, he's very very rough on the canter to the left. his injury is to his near hind leg. could this be part of the problem or do you think it could be a balance thing?
next week, when we start working again, im going to be doing a lot of circles with him and stretching exercises to see if this helps, but any other advice would be greatly appreciated.
t.i.a
bdna.

ps. i thought about lunging him as well but apparently this has been used as a form of punishment for him and he gets really worked up so would like to avoid it until we have a little more confidence in each other lol

****, im rambling again, aren't i? ahh well, it is 4 in the morning at the moment!


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

You could have a farrier come look at his feet, the roughness in the canter could be a trimming issue. Or it could just be him. You might try doing some stretches with the leg that has the old injury....do you know what it was? 

If he's had a nervous rider, then yes, that could be a factor in his spookiness. If you're confident with him, show him there's nothing to be afraid of when you're there, he should improve. Or, he could just be a nervous boy. If that's the case, it's the same solution. Be confident with him, let him know there's nothing there, have him stop and look, etc. He should become more confident as long as you're there.


----------



## Zanesgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi,
Thanks for the tips.
I don't know what happened to his back leg. I do know that there is permanent damage to the hoof wall of that foot (the farrier is working on getting it to grow out and is trimming accordingly, and then will shoe him for me) and by the look of the scars on the inside of the leg, whatever happened was pretty serious. I don't know how old the injury is, all i know is that this year he is 20 years old and the lady who owns him has had him for about 3 years, the injury happened before she got him. 
i got the opportunity to see him cantering (free lunging) and my partner took some video of it. he is definitely not happy stretching that leg and is really quite short on the stride with it. if the injured leg is on the inside, he is okay, but if its on the outside on his canter he is incredibly rough. 
i've got a massage therapist coming out to see him as well.
also, i found out that he panics when in the float (if you can get him in there) so i'm wondering if that was the cause of the injury, something happened to him whilst travelling, loading or unloading. unfortunately i cant find anything on him past 4 years ago where the lady who my friend bought him off got him out of the sales, so the trail stops.
i spent some time with him this morning and he was really spooky. apparently the bucket was going to eat him, until he realised that the bucket was in fact incredibly yummy (i dribbled molasses over it). he also seems to look to me for security, so im trying to be as confident as i can with him.
will let you know how we go with the massage therapy, and hopefully will be able to get some piccies of the gorgeous boy.
thanks again guys
bdna


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

As long as he is sound ride, ride, ride!


----------



## Zanesgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, i just got off the phone to his owner, and she's invited me to go riding with her next week, which i am looking forward to. i'm planning on doing some work in the arena with him and get him bending and flexing. the funny thing is, he has these quirks.

Do you believe that a horse can get grumpy because i've asked it to stop cantering? 
he doesn't crack it, he just gives a little pigroot and then slows down.
any thoughts would be appreciated
bdna

ps. the vet is coming out to him next week also to check his eyesight. i'm wondering if he is having trouble seeing and thats part of the reason for his spookiness. will let you know!


----------



## cuttinggirl14 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi!

I have a 23 year old quarter horse he does the same...he has artritis. I give him glucosimine and he now is moving quick and he is not stiff anymore 20 years old is ok. But I am 13 years old....lol....my mom put him on senior grain and he is great!!! I have had him since he was 14 and he is my first horse. =) So please let me know if that helped =) bye


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I agree- as long as he's sound, he should be fine to ride!!  Pleasure riding is not as rough as other disciplines either, so it shouldn't be too hard on him. 
Also, I have to say that 20yrs is not that old!


----------



## Zanesgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

here's the boy for you all to see!


----------



## Snowyowl (Dec 6, 2008)

My daughters horse is aged in his late 20s. She rides him in games. People can't believe he's in his 20s. He gets all hot and crazy before he runs then settles down after his run. He does that all day. He loves to run and trot. He has been the greatest horse. He taught my daughter how to ride. He runs at her speed. He get even crazier when my other daughter gets on him. He's so fun to watch.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

hes deifintly not to old until this year i have been riding and showing my 26 year old appy now he just gets pleasure rides turing the week to keep him fit due to my lack of time but the last two years i have shown him in barrels and he has arthritis .. i have heard appys are pron to moon blindness and that usually affects the older generation of appys... but no he not to old as long as hes got the will and the heart. by the way he id pretty.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, I see from the pic the scars and the broken place in his hoof wall. I would guess he got cut by something; wire, trailer, etc. There is no way to know. If they leg does not appear to be causing him any pain, he could have some scar tissue built up along the tendons or muscles in the leg that restricts it's movement. Stretches should help some but scar tissue does not stretch and flex like other tissues so he may always have the choppy gait. If he is sound, then ride him. Lots of horses get bored if they are retired before they are ready to quit. Riding more often may help to keep the leg limber too. I don't really know what kind of competitions he could be in though, maybe horsemanship or trail classes? Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

i would just stick with pleasure, just so you dont injure him more


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I say as long as he is sound, ride him. From what you seem to want to do, it's nothing that is going to cause him to drop dead lol. 
My first pony ran barrels till she died at 26 (colic)


----------

